

How Google Search Dealt with Mobile - bhaumik
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-google-search-dealt-with-mobile-33bc09852dc9/#

======
Mithaldu
> Google claims that the app’s “word error rate” has been cut down to 8%.

How does Google know this? When i edit a query after speaking it at my phone
Google doesn't seem to pick up on corrections in later searches. Or do they
mean in internal tests?

